# New pic of the VXR



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

Took the DSLR to work but didn't get much chance to use it  most of the pics came out slightly blurry aswell so will take the tripod tonight in hope of some better pics! This is the best/fav of the set  Any C+C welcome 










Will update this thread tomorrow if I get any more decent pics


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking pic and stunning car, look forward to seeing your other photo's .


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahh yeah! Atmospheric pic, car looks lovely, poised, ready to pounce! :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Stunning looking car :thumbup:

Photo does need to be sharper and I find the two street lights distracting.

If you could move the car back or forward to avoid the lights being in the photo would be better. 

Still great shot though


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

LOVE it :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Stunning looking car :thumbup:
> 
> Photo does need to be sharper and I find the two street lights distracting.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! It was taken freehand and it was freezing at 6.45 this morning :lol: but was the best of the bunch, I've got my tripod tonight so will try get the same position - minus the streetlights if possible! I do see what you mean with the lights now you've said it though!


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good Stu. Hoping to get a few of mine this weekend if the weathers kind and I get my winter detail done!


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

Cheers mate! I really need to get mine properly sealed for the winter aswell! Need a backing plate and 4" pad for the DA, get some good layers of FK1000P on her


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Try bringing the ISO down, or run it through a noise reduction software.


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll need to do some PP on it, this is straight out the camera but only the time stamp cropped off the bottom! I'll try work on it when I get a chance


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Love the new GTC VXR 😎


----------



## Astra-92 (Feb 22, 2013)

Love the car. I am looking at one and was wondering what MPG are you averaging?

Thanks


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Astra-92 said:


> Love the car. I am looking at one and was wondering what MPG are you averaging?
> 
> Thanks


I'm 1950 miles in and getting about 25-26 mpg around town. Hit the heady heights of 31 on a 150 mile motorway run! 

Think Stu is somewhat lower! lol


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you shooting RAW? This will help for PP


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

Astra-92 said:


> Love the car. I am looking at one and was wondering what MPG are you averaging?
> 
> Thanks


2200 miles in and average roughly 21-24mpg :lol: driving like miss daisy can give good consumption though. 35 miles of stop start town driving and an occasional blast I seen 26.7! 100 mile motorway journey seen 30-33.



Lone_Par said:


> I'm 1950 miles in and getting about 25-26 mpg around town. Hit the heady heights of 31 on a 150 mile motorway run!
> 
> Think Stu is somewhat lower! lol


Aye your right mate :lol: I have a heavy right foot


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

WhenIwake said:


> Are you shooting RAW? This will help for PP


No not shooting RAW, I'll change it to that before my next set of pics!


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I think Vauxhall have really started to get their act together with the new car designs. I looks fab


----------

